# What is the best Laser for the CZ SP-01 ?



## BearArms2

What is the most reliable and accurate laser that fits best on the rail of a CZ SP-01?


Thanks!!


----------



## recoilguy

The best laser is not one for the rails it is the Crimson grip laser.

RCG


----------



## BearArms2

recoilguy said:


> The best laser is not one for the rails it is the Crimson grip laser.
> 
> RCG


Really? but wont the 'dot' be off to the side of the target??


----------



## recoilguy

Not if you are competent at zeroing in your laser. That is why they are adjustable. It wont be any more to the side then it will be under if you hang it for your picatanny. Why do you want a laser for the SP-01? It appears you are a bit of a noobie to guns, why get a laser this early into your experiance? I ask because I am curious. I have noting what so ever against lasers, I have them on 2 of my weapons. I am curious your thoughts on why?

RCG


----------



## BearArms2

recoilguy said:


> It appears you are a bit of a noobie to guns, why get a laser this early into your experiance? I ask because I am curious. I have noting what so ever against lasers, I have them on 2 of my weapons. I am curious your thoughts on why?
> 
> RCG


yes, i have very limited shooting experience...im very new. As I wont use this laser when I practice and learn how to best shoot a gun -- I thought it would be ideal to have for home defense -- both for me and any other family member needing to use it. This way, they can just point and shoot and not have to worry as much about aiming, as the dot will give them a direction to look at while able to watch any potential intruder. good idea/not?


----------

